# Do I have to heat an endlers tank?



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Morainy gave me some male endlers, which look good in this little tank that I also scrounged from her. Does anybody know if I have to heat this tank? There's no lid but I have it under my desk lamp.

She keeps her tanks heated but that's because her house is cold so she can't tell me how they will do at a lower temperature.

I have a room in a shared apartment that is usually warm, 20 degrees or so. I have heard that endlers can live at room temperature but I just want to check because the people I'm staying with don't want me to get a heater because I'd be using their power. 

The snow is making me a little nervous.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

The heater will consume "nothing" compared to TV, etc.  Sorry, I just find it funny 
I keep all my endlers with heaters, I believe they like the temp pf about 24-25 and what would really bother me in the Winter is the big temperature jump during the day/night. Not sure if you can gurantee you have the same temp the whole day. I know it is very different at home, no matter we keep the room termostat at about 19-20. 
How big is the tank? I would get a small 25-50W heater.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They should be fine. I have kept endlers unheated outdoors until mid september with no problems.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept my endlers with a heater at about 76. That's what they've adapted to in the wild so why would you want to mess with that. Keeping fish at a correct and steady temperature reduced their stress and susceptibility to disease. IMO, You will spend a lot more time, grief and money trying to take care of a bunch of sick fish than you ever will on a $10 heater off the classifieds section of the forum. Plus, I doubt that delicate babies will take too kindly to heat drops at night. 

Rumor has it that you can manipulate the sex ratios of your batches of fry by turning up the heat. I've also heat that endlers drop more fry in higher temperatures.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sandy, I know that your place stays pretty warm, but mine sure doesn't. I forgot to plug Joe's heater in after the last water change -- and the tank's temperature dropped to about 14 C last night. Yikes. So far he looks okay (I've warmed him up) but I had better write a note to myself: Plug the heater back in, Dummy!


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Just so you know a 50 watt heater in a small tank will be on approximately 25% of the time. that means it will use about 300 watt hours/day. Current hydro rates are less than 10 cents/1000 watt hours. That means your little tank would cost about $1 per month to heat. the desk lamp on it 12 hours/ day works out to about $2/ month.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

This is what I say, pistolpete. And I got most of my heaters from members here for $5-10 each.


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I have endlers and I've tried it both ways. They really do like the heat. They're more active, their color looks better, they seem to grow bigger and they DO drop more fry when heated. When they aren't heated they are much more susceptible to fungus and ich. I've also got a friend with endlers both heated and unheated and the ones in the heated tanks all seem to do much better so give your roomies an extra loonie to cover the power for your heater, your fish will love you for it


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sandy, I have a spare electrical extension cord thing, as well as a little heater. When you come over Tuesday, just remember to take them home with you. Then, you'll be able to plug the lamp and the heater into one outlet. That should pass the inspection of the outlet police.


----------

